# Deck Refinishing in Wilmington NC



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Photos of a deck we stripped of oil enamel, and finished with Arborcoat. 

https://picasaweb.google.com/100665853965833600607/April182012?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> Photos of a deck we stripped of oil enamel, and finished with Arborcoat.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/100665853965833600607/April182012?authuser=0&feat=directlink


Looks good! Do you use smart strip often?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

First time using it for an application like this. I have used it with peel away paper on siding before. Not as fast as other caustic chemicals, but got the job done.


----------

